# Can anyone ID this enlarger



## Ibatou (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought this enlarger at a salvage shop for next to nothing because I'm an antique photography "junkie". The plate indicates that it is 120-240, however the lamp board looks homemade and the terminals are labeled "A bat -" and "A bat +" which would indicate a DC voltage. The lamp appears to be a gas lamp as there is no filament or evidence of of a previous filament. Does anyone recognize, have knowledge of or just want to guess or comment on this enlarger? Any info at all. Thanks!


----------



## photoguy99 (Mar 27, 2015)

Patent Images


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2015)

There's no filament because it's burned up.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 28, 2015)

From your photos it looks like the enlarger has been converted to vapor lamp.....i.e., no filament.


----------

